# Flowering White Widow Mother



## Weeddog

I decided to flower this mom to make room for fresh cuttings and take new mom from them.  I vegged this mom for 8 days under 800W HPS and its now into 1 week 5 days flowering.  Flowers are starting to show.


----------



## Amerowolf

Awwwww! she's beutiful!

Don't mind me asking but how did you get that nice hideable bush shape.


----------



## Taniwha

Awesome, i like that a lot.


----------



## Weeddog

ive taken about 20 cuts off that plant over the last couple months and when i threw it into the flowering closet, i tied the outer branches down and made it stretch open to expose all the center growth.  she is drinkin about 2 gal of solution each day.  very thirsty rite now.

i looked at my chart and today is at 2wk flowering.  6 more to go.  got a feeling she's gonna be a big one.


----------



## cincy boy

she sure dose look great weeddog


----------



## Diseased Strain

She should be realy nice man. She looks great.


----------



## brainwreck

she's a beauty my friend, will be a nice harvest from one mother 

greetz


----------



## nobogart

nice! "shrub" man looking very healthy.


----------



## Herbsparky

No doubt about it....that's a hell of a 'shrub'. Looks like something you'd grow Tani.


----------



## naimitsukai

Nice weeddog, got any new pics of it since its been couple weeks?


----------



## Weeddog

Today is the first day of week 5.


----------



## brainwreck

awesome, really nice WD

greetz


----------



## cincy boy

holy shit weeddog  thats perty ..only five weeks I like that setup with the compact fluors  and (pvc)?


----------



## Weeddog

Here she is with 5 wks under her belt.  
This picture was the first day of week 6.
Got this one just after the lights went out...


----------



## MarPassion

Hey Weeddog, that looks awesome man.

I see you made some kind of structure with lights, so all places of the plant receives light where it needs to. Great idea. 

This is really going to be nice.

How long still you guess>?


----------



## Diseased Strain

Awsome man. She's lookin realy good. And Yeah that's a nice light setup ya got goin there. I didnt think of usin Pvc the way you have. Great job.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Weeddog again.
​


----------



## naimitsukai

Nice bud man. can you tese it yet?

peace


----------



## Weeddog

No need to test this, I'm still smoking on her sister.   I know it will be just as good.


----------



## naimitsukai

weeddog have anymore pictures?


----------



## meca420

just wondering how long from start to finsh is your cycle?
vegged for 8 days and flowered for 8 weeks? i have a simialar set up and just tryn to get a time frame.


----------



## Weeddog

my flowering cycle is right at 8 weeks 2 days.   vegg cycle is kinda hard to figure.  i guess the mom is over 2 mo. old and had been cut on a few times.  if you take cuttings about a week before you put the mom into flower, your cuttings should be nice size plants by the time your harvest of the mom comes in.


----------



## Weeddog

Heres a few pix i took yesterday.  She's allmost done.


----------



## bizzy323

they look so gooooooooooodddd.................can't wait for mine to be ready.


----------



## Weeddog

Harvest occured yesterday morning.  i shut down the lights on friday and let them sit 36 hours in darkness.  she really reaked with smell when she was cut.  totally filled my flowering box, which i use to dry in.  

i also ran out of my previous stash a couple days ago so now i'm waiting for this to dry enuf to smoke.  i know i'll be tokin it by thur or friday,  but the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Hick

*Hella'*  nice plant 'Dooog


----------



## bizzy323

weeddog you let them sit 36 hours in darkness before you cut it or after? and why did you do that?


----------



## Hick

bizzy..It is _rumor_ that placing them in total darkness for 36-48 hrs, they will show an increased trichome production. However, my observation,in side by side tests, I failed to see any difference.


----------



## Weeddog

i like to harvest after a long dark period.  although i never had a side by side grow to test the theory,  it seems to make the weed smell stronger.  i've also read that trichomes are produced during the dark period.  so a long night for sure dont hurt anything.


----------



## MarPassion

That's one fine mamma you got there Weeddog. Thanks for posting man. It's great to see a mum in full flowering. Nice!


----------



## Weeddog

Thanks yall.  Ive been torchin some of the drier buds and is some really fine smoke.  
I think I'll put my mind at a little ease and grow some maters for a while, or give a try at some strawberries.  They are legal, ya know.


----------



## hydropossesive

thats only one fukin plant? holy shit i need sum better shit then my plant is purple but doesnt get even close to that much bud holy shit


----------



## DoobieBro1

Nice Plant Bro. Heres One Of My Widows,i Have 2 Going Now In Veg Stage And One Clone. I Am Going To Startflower At 5 Weeks (7days From Now). Imm Waiting For New Light. 2 Ck1s Are Flowering In Closet Now. Will Take Pics And Send Later. Widows Are 21 Inches Now. I Will See If I Have Any Girls In2-3 Weeks.


----------



## Weeddog

Take your time, dont be in no big hurry.  I'd top that thing a few times and let it vegg for another month.

Finally got all the bud in jars.  Turned out total dried weight at 16oz.


----------



## DoobieBro1

Thanks for the advice. You talked me intoit. My other plants will keep me going for months,so no hurry. Patience is a virtue. right my friend.


----------



## DoobieBro1

Heres some plants that got a slow start, mostly due to my lack of knowledge in hydroponics. Wrong food, shitty flourecent lights, they were good clones to start with. anyway all is better now, G.H. food, hps and mh lighting, flood and drian, ro/di water,exhaust fan in ceiling, adjustable floor vent in a little over 2 by 3 1/2 ft. closet


----------



## cincy boy

how meny grams you get weeddog


----------



## Weeddog

got just over 500g.  i put 30g in a quart jar and got 16 jars, plus had 20g of swag stuff.  it was my best harvest from one plant.


----------



## MarPassion

500 grams from one plant, that's great man. That's half a kilo.


----------



## DoobieBro1

weeddog is the 500 gr. guy. i will let you know what mine weigh later. I can only hope like hell I get that much.


----------



## Exodus_Nightbringer

wow


----------



## campbeas

You got 500g from an indoor plant?  Jesus ******* christ.

Nicely done.


----------



## stonedearly420

yeah could you tell me what kind of solution you were using? holy shit!!!!!!!! 5 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonedearly420

where did you here 500g!! damn!!! iwant ta piss my pants!!


----------



## campbeas

I got it from here



			
				Weeddog said:
			
		

> got just over 500g. i put 30g in a quart jar and got 16 jars, plus had 20g of swag stuff. it was my best harvest from one plant.


----------



## mariofromontario

~yur plant there makes me happy.


----------



## mariofromontario

~yur plant there makes me happy just looking at it.  one of the nicest ive seen. certainly the nicest in such a small space.  and the space itself is very purdy.


----------



## Weeddog

thanks yall,  this plant is making me very happy too.


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC

Awesome Plant, Can You Explain The Fluor Set Up


----------



## Themanwithnoname

yeah how did you ddo that tubing and stuff? 
and how did you get it in a bush like state


holy shit nice props to you weedDog


----------



## gcr6bk

wen u say u took 20 cuts wat u mean cuts?


----------



## Weeddog

that means i took about 20 clone cuttings off her.  all were about 6" to 8" long.  this kept the plant cut short and made it bush out as you see in the pic.  i didnt take the cuttings all at once,  just as she needed to keep it short.


----------



## gcr6bk

thanks man great plant. ur my hero!


----------



## Smokeybrown11

damn wat was the yield of that beautiful plant.


----------



## Grim Reefer

Damn nice Weeddog, I have never seen an indoor tree such as that. 500 grams and looking sweet. How long on the Veg if you don't mind me asking and also was there added CO2?


Damn nice, 
Grim

I'm not worthy - I'm not worthy - My lord!


----------



## Weeddog

that one was vegged a couple months under flouros while cuttings was taken.  she was a mum but had a mum too many so she got flowered.  im still smokin on her 
i did have co2 in the form of sugar water and yeast in a jug.


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC

Weeddog, Awesome Plant, I Hate To Ask Again But Can You Explain The Lights On The Side. Like, What Type Of Lights Are They? And If You Can Tell Us How You Set That Part Up It Would Be Great. Thanks


----------



## Bigbelly

Weeddog said:
			
		

> I decided to flower this mom to make room for fresh cuttings and take new mom from them. I vegged this mom for 8 days under 800W HPS and its now into 1 week 5 days flowering. Flowers are starting to show.



OMG  thats just 1 plant? NIIIICE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





u the man weed dog


----------



## PoBoy-Blazze

That plant's plain beautiful man, fuckin beautiful......I'm sure you're a very proud pappy!


----------



## Insane-inda-brain

All I want to know is the size of the growing area.


----------



## Weeddog

2' wide x 6' long x 4 1/2' tall growing area.  only used 4' of the 6' length.  dont forget the two 400W HPS...


----------



## xk2nyx

she's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good job dawg


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

yer the man dog...nicest plant i ever seen

what type is that again?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

BongWongDong said:
			
		

> yer the man dog...nicest plant i ever seen
> 
> what type is that again?


*BWD that's White Widow.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

Thats the sweetest thing ive ever seen....kudos bro


----------



## AeroTX

speachless... congrats!


----------



## cat_tail

nice bush! makes me wonder about that burning bush Moses "found"!
got any more pics?


----------



## JyDcoo181

wow very nice weedog...1 question though .....has she been inside all this time wit the lights?


----------



## Tonto

You should do a complete writeup as far as the steps and configurations you used so we can all gain from the experience.....
Most excellent, props, all that.


----------



## JyDcoo181

omfg.........that shit looks so happy.......so on the last pic what is the complete time frame for her.......4 months........5 o 6? nice shit weeddog, u did a really nice job wit her........enjoy smokin her


----------



## dontknowmuch

You have truly inspired me ! I was wondering a bit more about the sugar water and yeast in a jug. How much of each do you mix together and how do you apply it?


----------



## Pinero06

nice bush. i wouldnt waste that much time and eletric on 1 plant. i'll grow like 5 of em just like that even thou it takes longer but hella worth it.
500 grams  when i seen your plant in flowering i was like damn she look like 10 plants in one. **** iz krucial

keep it up


----------



## rockydog

Hey Weeddog, Thanks for the Journal. I know I'm kinda late but it was a great show. Beautiful WW Bush you had there. 500G is just amazing. Good Growing.


----------



## BSki8950

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SmokeGooD

Nice Widow Dog ,ill make sure i make about 40 cuttings on my female hhaaahaahhha have like 20 tops in one plant Chitz crazy


----------



## SmokeGooD

For how long you kept it in Veg,


----------



## benajmin1137

Weeddog i sent u a PM


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

NICE man.. nothing else to say ..500g should keep you smoking a while.

Enjoy your tomato's and hot peppers.. I will be starting my garden this week.

YUUMMy Habenaro's... and some tomato's and bell peppers.. they all require about the same care... it's nice to let your mind set at ease for a while and go LEGAL so to say


----------



## BSki8950

hey weeddog how did u get that plant to spread out so much? ... it almost looks like 3 or 4 plants .. thats amazing ...


----------



## Weeddog

I kept all the branches tied down.


----------



## Growdude

Sweet grow Weeddog, What strain WW you got there?


----------



## Weeddog

^^--- Nirvana...  It was great.


----------



## ganjasmokr

how long has that been growing 4


----------



## Capt. Skinx

HOLY SHEEP ****!!!!!!! That is one of the prettiest little shrubs I have ever seen. NICE WORK, doggie........


----------



## blondeboy

Weeddog said:
			
		

> I decided to flower this mom to make room for fresh cuttings and take new mom from them. I vegged this mom for 8 days under 800W HPS and its now into 1 week 5 days flowering. Flowers are starting to show.


Dude you are a green thumb pro.  But what kind of solution do you buy before mixing it all up 4 plant food ? 



			
				DoobieBro1 said:
			
		

> Nice Plant Bro. Heres One Of My Widows,i Have 2 Going Now In Veg Stage And One Clone. I Am Going To Startflower At 5 Weeks (7days From Now). Imm Waiting For New Light. 2 Ck1s Are Flowering In Closet Now. Will Take Pics And Send Later. Widows Are 21 Inches Now. I Will See If I Have Any Girls In2-3 Weeks.


 \
I like how you put Reynolds wrap around the pot.  It gave me some ideals of my own.  Thanks 4 the pic!



			
				Weeddog said:
			
		

> that means i took about 20 clone cuttings off her. all were about 6" to 8" long. this kept the plant cut short and made it bush out as you see in the pic. i didnt take the cuttings all at once, just as she needed to keep it short.


I was wondering about how to top my plants and hoping you would guide me.  My plants are about 2 feet high, should I cut only the sides off or perhaps the very top, or both?


----------

